# Why am i Bleeding a week before period due? X



## tracyy

Hiya. I've tried searching the Internet for answers and aren't getting very far, So I was wondering if anyone here could help.... Please!

My last period was 3rd aug, according to Internet ovulation calendars (I don't normally track ovulation) I ovulated Monday 20th (did have intercourse this day) on Monday 27th on the night, so a week after ovation I've started bleeding but this is a week before my period is due. I did a test yesterday but it was neg but I think it's to early to show if I was. 

Do u think it's af a week early?? Please help I'm going insane thinking about it!


----------



## OmiOmen

Was it a normal period or spotting/very light?


----------



## tracyy

It started Monday night quite quickly, normally my period builds up if u know what i mean! It was almost watery redy pink not spotting but not massively heavy then eased off Wednesday morning, nothing all Wednesday day then I've just been to toilet and seems it might be coming back?


----------



## Pebbles11

Just popping in from 2nd trimester.... With this preg I had pink watery bleeding about 8 days before AF due. I remember as I was walking round a shopping centre and thought I had wet myself it was that sudden!!! 10 days later..... BFP! However I only had it once so yours sounds a bit different but you never know! 

My previous pregnancy (which I lost) I had two days of light AF bleed about 4 days before my AF due, that was sort of pinky too.


----------



## tracyy

Thanks. It has come back slightly today. Mainly if I wipe. 

Has Any one else had experience like this? X


----------



## alkemist

I just had this happen to me. Mine was period like but not heavy like my normal. I would have red/pink in the toilet and when I wiped. Mine lasted for 2 days and ended with very light spotting. I don't know what caused this. Negative pregnancy test the day the bleeding stopped and a negative test this morning, no ferning patterns on the saliva microscope. If I didn't bleed, then today was the day of my AF.

I unfortunately don't have any answers for you, I'm just as boggled. I've been sick since ovulation but at this point all I can do is chalk it off as an early AF or chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Naaxi

Hey, just popping in.. I had this before, ignored it, had it again a few days later and took a test so I could mentally prepare for AF, and got my BFP instead :) I had off and on bleeding and spotting the entire ffirst trimester.


----------



## happyandy

Since you don't chart temperatures, there's no real indication of when you ovulated. The bleeding could be due to late ovulation, could be implantation bleeding, or could be low progesterone. Temperatures would help with this diagnosis.

Is there a reason you don't chart? Just curious.


----------



## tracyy

Hiya thanks for the replys. I've never really understood charting and temping to be honest. I have two children already but fell pregnant within a few months of ttc with both so never really looked into it before. Is it worth doing and if so what do I do lol!


----------



## Natasha94

Hi I'm 19 years old exactly a week ago Before my period due date I started to see some bleeding which I thought was my period,a little lighter than usual but more of a medium bleeding ...my bleeding continues up to my due period but a lot heavier than usual now ..in all I've been bleeding for 8days now ...I've been trying to conceive ....have anyone else experienced this ?? In need of some advice ..please help...might this be a sign of implantation bleeding ?


----------

